# What happened to Babyandbump? :(



## Tesh23

It’s been 2 and and a half years since I’ve been on here after having my ds and it’s sooooo quiet on here.

I remember when I was spoilt for choice scrolling through threads that received numerous replies and advice. What’s happened?

Bnb has been so integral to my ttc no1 journey it’s the first place I turned to for ttc no.2


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I keep thinking the same thing! Been on here since 2008 and it has quieted way down! I miss the crowd!


----------



## Tesh23

Me too!

I was so looking forward to the wonderful experience I had ttc previously and I’m kinda bummed out lol. 

I see the pregnancy forums are going great so at least that’s awesome to look forward to! Where have all the ttc’ers gone


----------



## rectopathic

I googled ‘Baby and bump” after returning back after 5 years. Nothing came up on google, I thought the website had shut down. I could only find it by typing in ‘Momtastic’ afterwards. Iget the feeling it doesn’t show up as the first page searches like it used to?


----------



## ClairAye

I get it! I was first here in 2011/2012 and it was already quieter when I was pregnant again in 2013. I think Facebook groups are the 'go to' now!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

ClairAye said:


> I get it! I was first here in 2011/2012 and it was already quieter when I was pregnant again in 2013. I think Facebook groups are the 'go to' now!

It’s a shame because I don’t have Facebook but I do think people have moved over to social media. I have also found it quieter since the update but that might just be a coincidence!


----------



## beclou94

I know what you mean, it's really sad. This was my go to in 2012 when I was pregnant with my first, and now it's so quiet. :( x


----------



## Tesh23

I get the social media thing... but this was a great place to still remain anonymous while having complete freedom to ask and feel what you want without fear of judgement. Much more relaxed! 

Some of us don’t want family and friends knowing we’re ttc

Anyway, soy isoflavones worked for me after 17 months ttc no1 and we are ready to try this month. AF should have arrived today but it’s as quiet as these forums today

Planning on taking soy from cd2-6 160,169,169,290,200. How is everyone else going?


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back lovely <3


----------



## Cewsbaby

I've noticed this too! Its just not the same as it used to be. I recommend it to alot of new mommies to be but I doubt they use it.


----------



## Tesh23

Cewsbaby said:


> I've noticed this too! Its just not the same as it used to be. I recommend it to alot of new mommies to be but I doubt they use it.

Same here. My sister recently fell pregnant and one of the first words out my mouth were: go join this online forum called babyandbump! Lol

Thanks Wobbles! even though it’s quiet it’s really good to be back on here


----------



## Nina24

I just logged on and saw the same and I am so sad. It used to be buzzing! I made so many friends on here.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back! :)


----------

